# Nismo has hops



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

upppp we go.
Nismo is starting to get back into the summer routine.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome he's lookin great. Wow that boy can fly


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its hard to get pictures of him jumping with this stupid camara. 
im about 5"8 and nismo gets his head to like 6 and a half ft.
i just hope he doesnt realize he can jump over our fence, he's almost gotten over it once when he saw a cat running across it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no that wouldn't be good. Hope he stays in the yard like a good boy


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

been trying to get a shot like that for weeks. nice work.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow look at that air!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

DANG he gets up there! hows he do on flirt pole? thats seriously impressive. how old is niz now? his muscles are already defined all down his back. awesome. i love the back legs in 2 total opposite directions in the air 

i love those chuck it launchers too  i took the dogs to a school field yesterday n a neighbor asked if he brought his pit pup out if i would work him too. hahaha. gosh lace is so impressive tho. my friend i brought with me said she's too fast to be a pit  he also said later that he's never liked a pitbull before but she was curled up in his lap cuddlin when she was all wore out n now he thinks he needs to steal her. funny boy. pits are for chicks  lmao. can't wait til george gets the whole coordination thing down. he trips over his nose tryina pick the ball up still... imma get my flirt pole goin n get pics


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> been trying to get a shot like that for weeks. nice work.


so have we. im still waiting for the money shot to where he's at the peak of his jump. so far i've only gotten him on his way up or his way down. i need a new camara lol.



beccaboo said:


> DANG he gets up there! hows he do on flirt pole? thats seriously impressive. how old is niz now? his muscles are already defined all down his back. awesome. i love the back legs in 2 total opposite directions in the air
> 
> i love those chuck it launchers too  i took the dogs to a school field yesterday n a neighbor asked if he brought his pit pup out if i would work him too. hahaha. gosh lace is so impressive tho. my friend i brought with me said she's too fast to be a pit  he also said later that he's never liked a pitbull before but she was curled up in his lap cuddlin when she was all wore out n now he thinks he needs to steal her. funny boy. pits are for chicks  lmao. can't wait til george gets the whole coordination thing down. he trips over his nose tryina pick the ball up still... imma get my flirt pole goin n get pics


haha thanks! he'll be 2 in august. i believe he is the fastest dog i have ever seen. even out of all the border collies and pitties. he would do really well in a sport like fly ball. but he sooo easily distracted by other animals. and he can be DA if im not careful too.

i havent playerd with the flirt pole for about 10 months. i really want to make one since my old one is kinda broke. but he does LOVE the spring pole. tiva hasnt seen one yet im sure she would go nuts.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

is that the kong thingy? just saw a commercial on it. any good, the ball doesnt drop?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its just the regular chuck-it. mines kinda worn out and doesnt throw too far. but nismo is obsessed with the kong squeeky balls so it hill jump for it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i love Kong toys. they make we wanna play with them myself! That looks like soooooo much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo is severely obsessed with anything that squeaks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> nismo is severely obsessed with anything that squeaks


OMG Marley is too.  If he gets a squeak toy he will never drop it he runs around like it's a special treasure  The funniest thing ever is when he barks at the fence he squeaks too cause he refuses to drop the ball


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG Marley is too.  If he gets a squeak toy he will never drop it he runs around like it's a special treasure  The funniest thing ever is when he barks at the fence he squeaks too cause he refuses to drop the ball


omg that seriously made me laugh so hard. hahaha.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> omg that seriously made me laugh so hard. hahaha.


that is funny, reminds me of the dog from Snatch.
I purposely never got my dogs squeaky toys, didnt want to deal with that. I know how cute it can be and held myself back.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG It's totally hilarious I gotta make a vid next time he has a squeaker


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah inside squeaky toys he'll tear up so we stick with the squeaky tennis balls.
its all i hear when we go play fetch


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's so funny.  Dosia just tore the squeaker out of his kong ball


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

****squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak
squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak***


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aghagahgahgahaghaghaghaha OMG That's so frickin funny. Mack Truck used to do that too just run around squeakin over and over.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he shakes his head and prances and squeaks that ball until he breaks the squeaker.
i think its hilarious yet really annoying. lol

dogs are so funny. 
mack truck was a beautiful doggy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks he was a huge goof ball  Dosia does the shaking and prancing too it's so cute. Marley just runs around all crazy like trying not to let any one get close to him. Squeakies are like gold to Marley dog


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

The worst part is after those squeakers fall out, Trevor hurry quick and grabs them and then uses it like a whistle to annoy me. 
A really high pitch whistle.
And will do it until I am blue in the face and ready to cry.
lol he's as bad as Nismo is.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> The worst part is after those squeakers fall out, Trevor hurry quick and grabs them and then uses it like a whistle to annoy me.
> A really high pitch whistle.
> And will do it until I am blue in the face and ready to cry.
> lol he's as bad as Nismo is.


i dont know what your talking about


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO omg that sounds like my house aghagahgahaghagahg. Ryan hates it when I do that


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO omg that sounds like my house aghagahgahaghagahg. Ryan hates it when I do that


i get a kick out of it too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO :woof: :woof:


----------

